# New owner



## abyss (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi all!

I have just migrated from the Ford Focus Owners Club to here. I have been reading the boards for a couple of months now whilst learning about the car, however now I own a TT I thought I should join!

Proud owner of an 03 plate TT 1.8 225 coupe in black, as a weekend car for myself and something to get the girlfriend to/from work in the week.

I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi and welcome ... 

Mines a weekend car too... 8)


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Since you have followed a coupe months..... You know there are no dumb questions.... only questions not asked......

It is great to have different input..... WELCOME.......... 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

